# new fella from KS...



## jstuntlocke (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, how ya'll doin? I'm from Kansas and I've ben bowhunting for around 7 years now... My pro shop I support, and a great bow tuner is, Bill Winebold @ Avid archery here in Kansas. I shoot a mathews Q2 and the thing is still a caddilac to me, although it's somewhat of a dinosaur anymore.. LOL

But I just found the site. And I'm looking forward to sharing my knowledge and maybe picking some up too! 
For now, I figured I'd just post some pics up as sort of a little intro. And also so ya'll could actually see who you are talkin too and maybe be entertained a touch in the process!

some random grip n grins and about a 10 min opening day turkey hunt for ya to watch>>
















first deer I ever shot and I captured the hunt on film... *by myslef*!!
















Vid link>>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDaRAVObSGM

And some of me doin work and enjoying my other passion.. stuntriding streetbikes!>>
































Whew! that's IT!! haha:tongue:
enjoy the pics!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

:welcome: to AT
Thanks for sharing
Best regards from Germany


Cs


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* jstuntlocke. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome! 

Where in Kansas? Do you go to BB Archery?


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome from Louisiana best wishes with hunting.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome to AT. Nice pics.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome; good looking bucks,


----------



## jstuntlocke (Nov 21, 2008)

therazor302 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Where in Kansas? Do you go to BB Archery?



I'm from KC area... Johnson County but now I'm actually closer to Lawrence Kansas. Where is BB archery? Never heard of them... do they deal Mathews bows? I'm kinda particular to my set up on my bow and I pretty much only let Bill mess with it when it's something major that I can't do.

Thanks for the kind words and welcome from everyone. I look foward to engaging in some good conversation on here!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Thanks for sharing your story and pics. Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Nice bucks and cool turkey video. Also god to Avid, I was actually in there Friday to shoot the Reezen. Good luck.:thumbs_up


----------



## jstuntlocke (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL thanks... I don't go in there enough! I'm pretty fond of Bill and his family.
I painted a freind of mine's father's building on mainstreet in Richmond this summer though. The insurance agent next door got a bid from me, but I haven't made it out there to do theirs yet... feel pretty bad about that too, but I've ben way too busy and it's kinda far!

psssst. This conversation never happened.. LOL


----------



## kdeckels (Nov 28, 2008)

I seen your video on youtube even before I seen this thread. I may have to come east this spring.


----------

